# Dental problems



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bianca has always been skiddish, but the last couple days she's looked petrified. On occasion when I touch her (anywhere) she yelps. I think she has an infected tooth again. Last year she had an infection and once they did the X-rays they found broken teeth too. Eight teeth were removed that visit. She will be 12 y/o in three weeks. I just feel so bad for her. She's gone in for two dental cleanings plus she's had other teeth removed so they've done cleaning those times too. She loves chews and has not had canned food ever. We tried The Honest Kitchen she wasn't a fan of the first trial size box I bought. I'll probably try the other box of THK and maybe the premade raw. I'm calling the vet in the morning.
Has anyone had a dog with few to no teeth? I really don't think she has many left. And canned food would make her breath so stinky.
Here she is today napping in her sister's house.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh she looks so sweet. Sorry about the tooth. Could you get some gel - like petz life or similar in the there or the spray ?? I wonder if the vet would give her an anti biotic for the infected tooth and maybe after some treatment you'd be better able to access her mouth. some of the great "rescue" people here could tell you about dogs with tooth issues. I am fairly certain that Pam-svdreamer has some dogs with little left to their teeth as she has great rescue experience and she has dogs with medical issues..


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Took Bianca in today. Vet said teeth have plaque, but didn't seem to need removed. She is missing the tooth above the one I thought would have to go. So she's not eating on that side, probably. Vet also heard a heart murmur on the right side. Which is not good, gave it a 4 on the scale of 1 to 6. So she's on antibiotics and we go back in a week to check the heart.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How does she have plaque already if you said she went in for 2 dental cleanings. Those chews she loves; are they rawhide? If she doesn't have many teeth to chew & her mouth is hurting, she may be only chewing off big enough pieces to swallow whole which could be constipating her causing discomfort. THK would be good for her with only a few teeth as it doesn't take any chewing for THK.


----------

